# annoyed



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am annoyed at this ad - because what a rip off it would be for the poor person who tries to save these  
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... d=&search=


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST ABOUT THIS!!! This is the SAME mama hedgehog that had babies only A MONTH AND A HALF AGO, and the same thing happened- she rejected the babies and killed one. The lady sold the babies to an inexperienced breeder who really meant well, but only one of the four survived. This #!(%!*& lady (her name is Stephanie, in American Fork UT) needs to STOP BREEDING. I wish there was some way her hedgies could be confiscated!!! She's obviously only in it for the money and couldn't care less about the animals themselves. I've offered her several times to feed the babies and give them all back to her when they're old enough, but she just honestly wants the fast cash. I want to throttle the witch.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

X_X I am NOT happy, that is just plain endangerment and cruelty to the mother and babies... I reported the ad.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

wow nice. I just read your email too. I can't believe that. How has the mother hedgie survived?? What a stupid and selfish person. What is amazing is there is a TON of hedgehogs for sale on KSl right now. It doesn't seem like anyone is buying them at the moment anyway. I can't believe she won't take you up on your offer. I totally back you on posting an ad WHy they shouldn't buy the babies. I was just brainstorming ways I can imply that without her being able to justifiably flagging me which could result in me getting kicked off ksl. I was thinking about something along the lines in the information just suggesting that life expectancy of a hedgehog that is less than 5 weeks old to survive without a mother is slim to none, and anyone expecting to save them for any amount of money will be very sad by the outcome and the selfishness of the individual trying to pawn them off for $100 a pop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I live in VA, but I sent the info to some humane society investigators in Utah, IDK if it will do any good but its clearly obvious she is going to continue to allow this to happen.

She posted another 4 baby litter today 0.o


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

yes thanks. I can't believe this person. It is really just terrible for the animals and for the people who love animals. I posted an ad "free information about hedgehogs!" haha. It was bothering me too much.

Hello! I am providing FREE information about hedgehogs, realistic expectations and care, and other important information. Your information will be coming from me, and I will not be trying to sell you anything (let me rephrase that, i'm not selling ANYTHING). I'm very concerned for you, the potential buyer of a hedgehog, and being mislead about how to care for, handle, raise hedgehogs. Especially baby hedgehogs. Please, before you plan on buying a hedgehog do your research. If you want fast & easy information from someone who owns, loves, and understands hedgehogs feel free email me. Email is the way to contact me because I have so much information that writing it out will be best AND it wont uses minutes on my cell phone  I will get back to you ASAP tonight (7/6) and by tomorrow evening if you write after 11 p.m. (7/7) Seriously, there are some people on here who are really just looking to make money...and I don't want you to have to deal with the heartache because you didn't know the details that some who sells them might leave out. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Until very recently I worked in retail and assisted police investigations on ORC (Organized Retail Crime) People who go places and steal things to resell at pure profit, between the hedgehogs and the many new looking merchandise she is selling I'd say this person is either a theft who makes their money off others without regard for anyone or just a scam artist. Its just my opinion from personal experience assisting in investigations not fact though


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sad :x


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ugh, sometimes I can't even fathom what goes through these people's heads. Disgusting. I hope someone can help those poor hedgies


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Since she's not willing to let anyone help without paying its not likely and being hand fed its likely they wouldn't make it this person especially if this is a repeat offense should not be breeding hedgies


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My female is about to have her babies and I'm sure would take these... I offered to let her raise them and give the babies back to her at no cost, and she said "$200 and they're all yours." What a sicko. She has posted these before, from the same mama. I think she's breeding the same mama over and over (she's offered three litters like this with the same excuse, once every month and a half for the past while) and purposely removing them early-- faster turnout rate with less work. I'm absolutely livid. I also posted an ad suggesting reputable breeders in the area and offering information. BeehiveHedgies words things so well  I had a hard time not using names, but I think it turned out alright. I am so frustrated with people in Utah... They have a BUNCH of adult hedgies for sale for WAAAAY more than they should be. Don't buy a pet if you can't commit, and ESPECIALLY don't breed them. I am going to be more stringent than ever about passing my quiz before you can be on my waiting list.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Well either the last litter all survived or she is breeding successfully with naother hedgehog she has 4 male 7 weeks up as well, regardless I reported her for obviously being abusive/neglectful to hedgehogs


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Man, this makes me angry. I reported the ad, though don't know how much good that will do, because, technically, it's a legit, albeit AWFUL ad. However, text of my reporting below:

"This woman sold tiny day-old babies before, more than once, for exorbitant prices, and I believe all but one died shortly after being sold. Hedgehogs rarely survive when separated from their mother at younger than 5 weeks old. Even experienced breeders very rarely have luck with hand-feeding newborns. I won't get into all the details, but the fact that her hedgehog has litters every few months (should be at MAX twice a year) and the fact that she's trying to sell tiny babies for such prices (who are 99% likely to die shortly) is, frankly, animal abuse AND a way to misguide buyers. 

To summarize:
This is "Bad Info", because the babies are very likely to die soon. 99% likely. To sell 6-day old babies for $300 is absolutely ridiculous. 

It's "Inappropriate" because it's basically animal abuse, and it's not the first such post from this user. Her hedgehog keeps having babies, way too often, and she keeps selling them too early, and they keep dying.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

The investigator said unfortunately there isn't anything against the law in Utah and said he forwarded it to someone in the USDA. Its all I could do unfortunately.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

SUCCESS--- her ad was removed, and she has posted her breeding pair for sale!! Apparently the anger over her irresponsible behavior has helped her see the light. Of course, my and BeehiveHedgie's ads were also removed (they didn't use names and were VERY politely worded, so technically shouldn't have been removed, but whatever), but I don't think either of us got our accounts shut down, so WE WIN!! :lol: There's another breeder in Spanish Fork that has babies much too frequently, and even if she's using different mamas, if she's having that many babies available that fast, she must have more than 3 mamas and should technically be licensed by the USDA, but she at least seems to care about her hedgies a little bit and raises them to the proper age. I have decided to stop breeding after Eriza's first litter for a while, there are just too many hedgies in my area for sale and not enough good homes. I don't want to create an overpopulation problem! At least now we can cross off the worry of week-old babies being sold monthly!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

yay you guys rock!  It worked. Your willingness to say something has helped a lot  Thanks a bunch! And yes, our ads were removed...but it is ok.  Thanks again!


----------



## Classic91 (Apr 4, 2012)

I actually just bought my first Hedgehog Mizz Prickles , from this lady last week...makes me a little sick hearing this and now im worried my hedgie might be inbred or have some serious problems. makes me wish i would have done my research before just jumping in and buying from this unethical "breeder".


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi there Classic91! I'm not typically very active here anymore (health stuff and work prevent me from spending as much time as I'd like to on HHC!) but I just thought I'd let you know-- your sweet little hedgie isn't any less perfect because of her bad breeder. Has she visited the vet yet? Be sure to take her in ASAP just for her first check up-- you should do that no matter what breeder you buy from. As long as you don't breed her, I don't think there should be any problems!! 

And don't feel bad at all about not knowing the situation... Utah is chock-full of unethical breeders, and it can be VERY difficult to sift through the good and the bad. Just this morning Nikki (BeehiveHedgie) and I were talking about that. Nikki is unable to keep her two sweet little ones because of extenuating circumstances and has been looking for a home for them. Neither of them can be bred due to health risks and age, but because they are desirable colors, she has had several breeders try to trick her into selling to them into their breeding program (she has specified many times that these loves should NOT go to breeding homes). One girl emailed her 2 months ago about buying Hoggle and Pearl, but Nikki decided not to sell to her because she had no previous experience with hedgehogs. She emailed her again this week and suddenly her story changed-- she tried to say that she had owned her hedgehogs for a year and only had two, and they are pets only... but the phone number she gave is attached to an ad for a new breeder. She has over 12 females and 8 males, all from the same breeder, and just got them last month. She's USDA registered, IHA and HBA registered, offers to "mentor" new breeders... and yet she's incredibly unethical. Was there any way for Nikki to have known that, except that she had saved all of her previous emails? NO. Sometimes, even research can't dig up the truly good and truly bad breeders. That doesn't mean their babies don't still need good homes! Your hedgie will (and I'm sure already has!) bring you boatloads of joy, no matter where she came from.  Enjoy her and take good care of her and I think she'll be just fine.


----------



## brittgdesign (Feb 13, 2014)

The hedgie I just got from her died 
We were wondering if we could trust her with another hedgie to replace him, but now we know not too! She said she only does trades, but I'm going to try to get a refund from her. I'm not going to trade her and end up with another poor sick hedgehog.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

brittgdesign, if you'd like to report your experience with her to the USDA, here is the page for it!

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_welfare/aw_complaint_form.shtml

My condolences regarding your hedgie. :'(


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

FYI, this thread is almost three years old. Just a reminder to check the date of a thread before you post a reply.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Even though this post is old, the recent posts were by someone who had a bad experience with the same breeder! 3 years later….so in this case I think resurrecting the thread is perfectly relevant. If anyone can be warned about this breeder, and this old post can bring attention to the issue, then that is a good thing.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I know this post is a couple years old but I am so glad I read it. I was actually about to buy from that lady.  I called her and she wouldn't answer any health questions so she hung up. 

I'm getting my hedgie from a licensed breeder later.


----------

